# Pensacola Tiger's Knives



## Pensacola Tiger

*Carter 6.1 sun damascus nakiri*

According to my research, it was forged in early 2007. Previous owners have been Ryan, Lee (LouisianaCook of KF) and most recently Anthony (antbanks of KF). According to the maker, the blade is constructed of S25C (1025) low carbon steel, Gokunan tetsu, and pure nickel sheet for the outside layers with a core of White steel #2 forge welded in the center.

Overall length is 260mm (10.25").

Weight is 327g.

The blade measures 6.1 sun (184mm or 7.25"). It is 53mm (2.1") high at the heel.

The spine is 2.7mm at the heel and 2.15mm at the tip. 

Ironwood scales with brass bolster and pins, and a center mosiac pin said to have been made by Murray Carter himself.


----------



## mr drinky

That is great and nice and all, but you need a thread that is titled: "Knives Pensacola Tiger Has Sold." I have two, and I am sure others have some too 

k.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I have been waiting for this thread to appear. Nice first post, but I want more!



mr drinky said:


> That is great and nice and all, but you need a thread that is titled: "Knives Pensacola Tiger Has Sold." I have two, and I am sure others have some too



I was thinking the same thing. I have one too as of a week or two ago.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Wouldn't it be better for you to post in your own thread?


----------



## Eamon Burke

Wow that is a really nice Carter


----------



## mr drinky

Sorry man, just thought it was a funny observation. You've played with some great toys, and I can't wait to see what you currently have.

k.


----------



## Lefty

Damn Rick, I'll never get sick of this one! I personally want to see your most impressive Rodrigue, Harner, Thomas and Fowler. I need to try one of his blades sometime....
I'm looking forward to seeing how this progresses!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

mr drinky said:


> Sorry man, just thought it was a funny observation. You've played with some great toys, and I can't wait to see what you currently have.
> 
> k.



I could probably start a thread like that, but I'd really rather you guys get the props. Your cleaver is immortalized here:

http://pentiger.blogspot.com/2011/12/masahiro-m3-chinese-cleaver.html


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Devin Thomas 27 cm damascus gyuto*

Mario (RRLOVER) is the previous owner of this gyuto. The knife was made in the fall of 2010, and Mario and Marko were there to witness its creation. The blade material is Devin's double high contrast damascus (O1 or 19C5VA and 15N20).

Overall length is 405mm (15.9").

Weight is 240g.

The edge measures 273mm (10.7"). It is 50mm (2") high at the heel.

The spine is 2.85mm at the heel and 0.50mm at the tip.

The handle is desert ironwood burl with a mokume bolster.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

mr drinky said:


> Sorry man, just thought it was a funny observation. You've played with some great toys, and I can't wait to see what you currently have.
> 
> k.



More posts on the way.

I could post the one's I no longer have, though.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Masahiro M3 cleaver *

The original owner was Andy (Andy777), and ownership has now passed to Karring (mr drinky).

This cleaver has a Brazilian cherry and brass custom handle by Greg Crowton (Fish 'n' Poi).


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

I apologize if this came off wrong. What I was suggesting was that I felt funny posting knives I no longer own, not that I objected to posting in this thread.

All comments are welcome.

Rick



Pensacola Tiger said:


> Wouldn't it be better for you to post in your own thread?


----------



## mr drinky

No need to apologize and no offense taken on my part. My comment was simply an attempt at a joke and I did not mean to hijack the thread. Keep your pictures coming of your current stash.

k.


----------



## TB_London

Saw that carter nakiri when it was up for sale, how're you liking it? The upswing at the tip looks huge


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

TB_London said:


> Saw that carter nakiri when it was up for sale, how're you liking it? The upswing at the tip looks huge



I've only had it since last night, and I haven't had the chance to use it much. I'll let you know how I like it.

It wasn't all that sharp when I got it, so I put a better edge on it, and that was really easy. Love that White #2.


----------



## TB_London

Cool, will be interesting to see what you think of it, I thought Carter used White #1 in most of his knives? Takes a great edge either way


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Pensacola Tiger said:


> *Devin Thomas 27 cm damascus gyuto*
> 
> Mario (RRLOVER) is the previous owner of this gyuto. The knife was made in the fall of 2010, and Mario and Marko were there to witness its creation. The blade material is Devin's double high contrast damascus (O1 or 19C5VA and 15N20).
> 
> Overall length is 405mm (15.9").
> 
> Weight is 240g.
> 
> The edge measures 273mm (10.7"). It is 50mm (2") high at the heel.
> 
> The spine is 2.85mm at the heel and 0.50mm at the tip.
> 
> The handle is desert ironwood burl with a mokume bolster.
> 
> View attachment 4192
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195



Love this one. Seen it being made.

M


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

TB_London said:


> Cool, will be interesting to see what you think of it, I thought Carter used White #1 in most of his knives? Takes a great edge either way



I thought so, too, but Ryan described it as White #2 and that supposedly came right from Murray. I should write and ask.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Pierre Rodrigue 27 cm CPM D2 wa-sujihiki*

A 27 cm wa-sujihiki in 3/32" CPM D2 (powder metallurgy version, so finer grain size) at HRC 61-62. Handrubbed to 1000 grit.

Rounded spine and choil, full distal taper, slight convex grind.

G10 ferrule, white vulcanized fiber / stainless spacers, mammoth spacer, stabilized Masur birch burl handle, G10 end cap, with white vulcanized fiber / stainless spacers. Mosaic pin in buttcap.

Balance point at front of handle.


----------



## Lefty

Hooray for awesome!


----------



## don

Wow... please share more.


----------



## mc2442

Love that Devin Thomas!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Carter 5.7 sun SFGZ Western deba*

As Stefan said when he sold this, Murray doesn't make very many of these. This one has a Blue Super core clad in SUS410 stainless.

Overall length is 308mm (12.1").

Blade length 5.7 sun (173mm/6.8"), 51 mm high at heel

Weight is 323g.

Spine at heel is 7.05mm, 1.65mm at tip.

The handle is by Stefan, koa with a horn ferrule.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Thanks for posting all of the blade specs and handle materials Rick. Love what Stefan did with this one. Great looking knife.


----------



## mhenry

Wow Rick!! Beautiful so far,but you are adding these too slow I want to see more


----------



## Lefty

I second Mike's comment!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Yoshikane 15 cm tamamoku wa-petty *

The damascus pattern of this wa-petty is described as tamamoku, or &#8220;birds eye wood pattern&#8221;. The core steel is VG-10.

Overall length is 294mm (11.6&#8221. The blade measures 160mm, with an edge of 149mm. It is 33mm high at the heel. Spine measurements are 2.80mm at the heel, 2.10 mm midway to the tip and 0.70mm at 1mm from the tip. Weight is 107g.

Mike Henry made the handle of red Mallee burl with an ebony ferrule and end cap.


----------



## mr drinky

Btw, great knives but also nice photos. 

k.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

mr drinky said:


> Btw, great knives but also nice photos.
> 
> k.



Thanks, k. Glad you're enjoying them.

Rick


----------



## Lefty

Weird, I just fell in love with the Henry pimped petty. Very nice!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Yoshikane 15 cm SKD wa-petty*

The core steel is SKD11 tool steel clad in hammered SUS-405 stainless steel. Claimed HRc is 64. 

Overall length is 289mm (11.6). The blade measures 162mm, with an edge of 150mm. It is 28mm high at the heel. Spine measurements are 2.50mm at the heel, 1.85 mm midway to the tip and 0.55 mm @ 1mm from the tip. Weight is 89g.

Mike Henry made the handle of koa with a ferrule of box elder burl.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Stephan Fowler 29cm damascus sujihiki*

Overall length is 443mm. The edge measures 292mm, 40mm high at the heel. Spine measures 3.15 at the heel, 1.80mm halfway to the tip and 0.60 1mm from the tip. Weight is 218 grams. 

The handle is cocobolo with a box elder ferrule and nickel silver spacer.


----------



## mr drinky

That's a beautiful Fowler. How do you like it? 

k.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

mr drinky said:


> That's a beautiful Fowler. How do you like it?
> 
> k.



Very much. Too bad I have to choose between it and Pierre's suji.


----------



## WildBoar

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Very much. Too bad I have to choose between it and Pierre's suji.


Just means you have to make double -- one for each suji. Heck, if one standing rib roast is good, just imagine how much better two would be :cool2:


----------



## heirkb

Nice knives. How about that little Yoshikane paring knife with the Mike Henry handle that I sent you? You should post that one, too.

Looking at that Carter deba just makes me want to sit down and clean up the choil on that knife. Just did that to one of my knives last night, and it looks much much better.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

heirkb said:


> Nice knives. How about that little Yoshikane paring knife with the Mike Henry handle that I sent you? You should post that one, too.
> 
> Looking at that Carter deba just makes me want to sit down and clean up the choil on that knife. Just did that to one of my knives last night, and it looks much much better.



The little parer is coming, as soon as I get some pics that do it justice.


----------



## Eamon Burke

I wish Mr. Fowler would drop by more, he seems to really be improving since going full-time.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Yoshikane 8.5 cm SKD wa-parer*

The core steel is SKD11 tool steel clad in SUS-405 stainless steel.

Overall length is 98mm (3.8). The blade measures 91mm, with an edge of 83mm. It is 24mm high at the heel. Spine measurements are 2.35mm at the heel, 1.60 mm midway to the tip and 0.35 mm @ 1mm from the tip. Weight is 56 grams.

Mike Henry made the handle of amboyna burl with a koa ferrule.


----------



## JohnnyChance

The koa and the box elder used as the ferrules in your last 2 knives are really kick ass.


----------



## Lefty

I really like the second last pic of the Fowler. It looks like it's floating in mid-air.
I bet that's an incredible knife.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Teaser ...


----------



## NO ChoP!

I found the fowler suji to be rather beastly with an enormous machi.... Yours looks more tame, also much prettier in damascus.

I almost pulled the trig on that little Yosh, but just couldn't justify it. Darn! Nice score!


----------



## heirkb

That little Yoshikane can be tough to photograph. I didn't like the handle much when I saw it in photos, but I thought it was really nice in real life.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Carter 6.2 sun HG funayuki*

One of my favorite knives. 

The core is white #1 clad in SUS410 stainless. Overall it is 339 mm (13.3"), and weighs 150 grams. The edge is 187 mm, and the blade is 203 mm. It is 46 mm high at the heel. The spine is 2.30 mm at the heel, 1.80 mm halfway to the tip and 0.45 mm at 1 mm from the tip.

Marko Tsourkan made and installed the handle of cocobolo and buffalo horn with a nickel silver spacer, and polished the blade as well.

It is currently vacationing in Texas.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Everything about your Carter is stunning Rick.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Everything about your Carter is stunning Rick.



Marko spent a lot of time polishing it, and it shows. Thanks, again, Marko.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

If I could send all of my knives to Marko for this treatment, I would do so.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Shigefusa 22.5 cm Kitaeji wa-gyuto*

Shigefusa wa-gyutos tend to run long, and this one is no exception; the blade measures 246 mm and the edge is 232 mm, which is within a few millimeters of most 240 wa-gyutos. Overall length is 393 mm. The heel measures 50 mm high. Weight is 240 grams. Because the blade is forged, the spine is very thick at the heel, 3.70 mm, but it tapers to 2.40 mm halfway to the tip and is only 0.35 mm 1 mm from the tip.

The handle is by Marko Tsourkan, of quilted maple and buffalo horn with nickel silver spacers.


----------



## bcrano

WOW THATS A BEAUTY


----------



## don

Geez, freaking great knives.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Now I know why you sold not one but _two_ Shigefusa gyutos in the last month! Beautiful knife.

Great photos too.


----------



## mr drinky

I know what I am buying next!! Just kidding. Great blade. This has been one of the best knife show-and-tells yet. Keep them coming.

k. 



Pensacola Tiger said:


> *Shigefusa 22.5 cm Kitaeji wa-gyuto*
> 
> Shigefusa wa-gyutos tend to run long, and this one is no exception; the blade measures 246 mm and the edge is 232 mm, which is within a few millimeters of most 240 wa-gyutos. Overall length is 393 mm. The heel measures 50 mm high. Weight is 240 grams. Because the blade is forged, the spine is very thick at the heel, 3.70 mm, but it tapers to 2.40 mm halfway to the tip and is only 0.35 mm 1 mm from the tip.
> 
> The handle is by Marko Tsourkan, of quilted maple and buffalo horn with nickel silver spacers.
> 
> View attachment 4400
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Aritsugu 14 cm A-type wa-petty*

Made from the same tool steel as the A-type wa-gyuto, this wa-petty is ground in the same manner - essentially 99/1. Thankfully the blade did not require any thinning like its bigger brother. 

It weighs 69 grams, is 277 mm overall. The blade is 147 mm long, with an edge of 136 mm. The height at the heel is 24 mm. The blade has a slight distal taper, going from 1.80 mm at the heel to 1.10 mm midway to the tip and 0.40 1 mm from the tip.

Mike Henry made the handle of black ash burl, .030 nickel silver and .032 white vulcanized spacers, and an ebony ferrule.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

That burl is unreal, I mean crazy unreal.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Michael Rader 4" Damascus Parer*

Made in the spring of 2011. Blade measures 4" and has a core of 52100, San Mai -style with sides of random damascus. It weighs 90 grams, is 219 mm overall. The heel is 24 mm high, and the spine measures 2.10 mm at the maker's mark, 1.80 mm midway to the tip and 0.55 mm at 1 mm from the tip.

The handle is lacewood with an African blackwood endcap and a ferrule of copper and G10.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Wow! Very cool Rick. The little details on this one are amazing.


----------



## Deckhand

Wow amazing!


----------



## mr drinky

sick -- in a good way.

k.


----------



## kalaeb

Michael's western styled handles are second to none. Beautiful little knife!


----------



## Andrew H

I love that bolster.


----------



## mc2442

Love that black ash burl, and the Rader just goes well together, great choices.


----------



## RRLOVER

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> That burl is unreal, I mean crazy unreal.




+1......Stellar chunk of ash!


----------



## Dave Martell

Just looking at the thumbnail of this knife I thought there was a dragon on it. Wow that's crazy nice and Michael's integrals are so killer - I love it!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

A pair of Carters, with new handles by Mike Henry. More when they are delivered.

(Photo courtesy of Mike Henry.)


----------



## ejd53

Dave Martell said:


> Just looking at the thumbnail of this knife I thought there was a dragon on it. Wow that's crazy nice and Michael's integrals are so killer - I love it!



OMG!!! Integral damascus bolsters! Somebody must not be telling the truth. I just found this  http://www.williams-sonoma.com/pro...ascus-chefs-knife/?pkey=cchefs-santoku-knives and it clearly says that their knife is the first knife to have integral damascus bolsters. Could it be that they're stretching the truth? Nahhh...they wouldn't do that would they? Of course they are charging $1000 for a commercially-made knife.....:bigeek:


----------



## EdipisReks

i also sincerely doubt that the knife linked is the first German made damascus knife.


----------



## ejd53

Well, there is that also... :biggrin:.


----------



## Deckhand

Really like the bolster. Would like it on my custom. Hmmm.....


----------



## mc2442

Hey, suggest retail on that link was $1,695, so one hell of a deal. Plus you get the knife skills book valued at $35....how can we resist.


----------



## Lefty

Amazing knives, Rick!
What are the deets on the "murdered out" Carter SFGZ? Looks like a nice petty.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Lefty said:


> Amazing knives, Rick!
> What are the deets on the "murdered out" Carter SFGZ? Looks like a nice petty.



Murray calls it a "Yanagi-ba both Bevel", but it sure looks and performs like a petty. That's one of Mike's "black handles" on it. 

I won't have it back from Mike until later this week, but here are the specs from Carter Cutlery:
STYLE: Stainless Fukugozai Yanagi-ba both Bevel
STEEL: White Steel, laminated w/ stainless steel
WEIGHT: 70 grams
BLADE LENGTH: 5.5 sun, 165m (6½")
BLADE WIDTH: 27mm
BLADE THICKNESS: 1.2mm


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Pensacola Tiger said:


> That's one of Mike's "black handles" on it.



It looks very appropriate on this knife. Love it.


----------



## Lefty

That's a great combo of Carters and Henrys. 
That petty is a bit of a show stealer, but I'm not sure why, especially considering the gorgeous handle next to it.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Lefty said:


> That petty is a bit of a show stealer, but I'm not sure why, especially considering the gorgeous handle next to it.



It's the black dress. Looks good on everything.


----------



## Deckhand

Michael Rader 4" Damascus Parer wow wow wow! I need it's twin. The Carter funayuki too. This place isn't good for my wallet. Must resist... Ahh resistance is futile.:biggrin:


----------



## tk59

Dave Martell said:


> Just looking at the thumbnail of this knife I thought there was a dragon on it. Wow that's crazy nice and Michael's integrals are so killer - I love it!


That's a very cool knife but I don't see how you put damascus integrals on a monosteel core knife.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

tk59 said:


> That's a very cool knife but I don't see how you put damascus integrals on a monosteel core knife.



I should clarify this. During the creation of the knife, Michael wrote this about it:

_"... it ... has a core of 52100, San Mai -style with sides of random damascus. Bolsters are forge-welded on with a different type of damascus."_


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Shigefusa 27 cm Kitaeji yanagiba*

The handle is by Stefan Keller, of Hawaiian Signature tree with a desert ironwood ferrule.

Measurements: 
Handle Length- 143mm
Overall Length- 410mm
Blade Length- 267mm
Blade Height at Heel- 31mm
Width of Spine at Handle- 4.60mm
Width of Spine Above Heel- 4.10mm
Width of Spine at Middle- 2.90mm
Width of Spine about 1cm from the tip- 0.65mm
Weight- 198g


----------



## sachem allison

wow!


----------



## Deckhand

sachem allison said:


> wow!


+1 I like everything about that knife.


----------



## PierreRodrigue

You have some fantastic knives my friend!


----------



## mr drinky

PierreRodrigue said:


> You have some fantastic knives my friend!



+1 double yep. Rick has a serious show-and-tell going here. 

k.


----------



## Lefty

+2
Here I was thinking I had a handle on what he owns and I don't recognize 3 in a row.
Keep them coming!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Delbert Ealy 14 cm damascus wa-petty*

The handle is cherry burl with a California buckeye burl ferrule. The steel is Delbert Ealy damascus, an 01/L6 mix.

Measurements: 
Handle Length - 129mm
Overall Length - 288mm
Blade Length- 159mm
Edge Length - 140mm
Blade Height at Heel - 30mm
Width of Spine at Handle - 2.00mm
Width of Spine Above Heel - 2.00mm
Width of Spine at Middle - 2.00mm
Width of Spine about 1cm from the tip - 0.70mm
Weight - 93g


----------



## sachem allison

damn!


----------



## Deckhand

That is a seriously good looking knife love that profile.


----------



## heldentenor

Maybe the best work from Del that I've seen.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Murray Carter 7.6 sun HG funayuki*

Blade is Hitachi White #1 laminated between SUS410 stainless.

Measurements: 
Overall Length - 376 mm
Blade Length- 240 mm
Edge Length - 229 mm
Blade Height at Heel - 46 mm
Width of Spine Above Heel - 2.20 mm
Width of Spine at Middle - 1.85 mm
Width of Spine about 1cm from the tip - 0.55 mm
Weight - 166 g

Custom handle by Mike Henry made of redwood with maple burl ferrule and buttcap. 
Ferrule 19 x 22 mm
Butt 22.5 x 24.5 mm
Length 136 mm


----------



## knyfeknerd

That handle is unbelievable! Who is Mike Henry? Great color. Wow.


----------



## Andrew H

knyfeknerd said:


> That handle is unbelievable! Who is Mike Henry? Great color. Wow.



That would be mhenry. You can see some of his work here: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/4739-Handles


----------



## add

Pensacola Tiger said:


>


*Yes! *

*OH, BABY YES ! !*

:knife:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Devin Thomas 3.5" damascus parer*

AEB-L and 304 stainless banded ladder damascus, snakewood scales.

Measurements: 
Handle Length - 129mm
Overall Length - 199mm
Edge Length- 3.5" (88mm)
Blade Height at Heel - 21mm
Width of Spine Above Heel - 1.75mm
Width of Spine at Middle - 1.65mm
Width of Spine about 1cm from the tip - 0.45mm
Weight - 71g


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

What a handsome little knife Rick.

I'm starting to really like snakewood...


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Johnny.B.Good said:


> What a handsome little knife Rick.
> 
> I'm starting to really like snakewood...



Thanks, Johnny. Devin used a nice piece of it, and contoured the scales so it fits in your hand perfectly.


----------



## bieniek

Pensacola Tiger said:


> *Shigefusa 27 cm Kitaeji yanagiba*
> 
> The handle is by Stefan Keller, of Hawaiian Signature tree with a desert ironwood ferrule.
> 
> Measurements:
> Handle Length- 143mm
> Overall Length- 410mm
> Blade Length- 267mm
> Blade Height at Heel- 31mm
> Width of Spine at Handle- 4.60mm
> Width of Spine Above Heel- 4.10mm
> Width of Spine at Middle- 2.90mm
> Width of Spine about 1cm from the tip- 0.65mm
> Weight- 198g
> 
> View attachment 4804
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809



First photo of shig with custom handle that isnt disgustingly ugly . Its actually pretty.


----------



## kalaeb

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Thanks, Johnny. Devin used a nice piece of it, and contoured the scales so it fits in your hand perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 6568



That is one sexy handle shape. Forget the WA, that is perfect.


----------



## mhenry

Rick, Your collection is amazing.


----------



## oivind_dahle

Damn!
You sure got a lot of angels!
Im really impressed, makes my knives look like ****


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Devin Thomas 7.5" feather damascus sujihiki*

19C27, AEB-L and 302 stainless feather damascus, curly pyinma handle with a black paper micarta ferrule.

Measurements: 
OAL 333 mm
Weight 101 g
Edge length 190 mm
Height at heel 35 mm
Spine at heel 2.40 mm
Spine midway to tip 1.70 mm
Spine 1 cm from tip 0.40 mm
Midblade at heel	1.80 mm
Midblade midway to tip	1.25 mm
Midblade 1 cm from tip	0.30 mm
Wa-handle is 16.8 mm x 20.4 mm at the ferrule, 18.2 mm x 23.1 mm at the butt.


----------



## Vertigo

Awesome knife. That pattern is outstanding.


----------



## oivind_dahle




----------



## Andrew H

Beautiful knife! Also thanks for giving us a nice choil shot to see the grind.


----------



## stereo.pete

Hot Damn!


----------



## markenki

Wow.


----------



## EdipisReks

that looks great!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Devin's feather pattern can't be beat in my opinion.

Beautiful knife Rick.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*L. R. Harner 27 cm O1 kiritsuke-gyuto*

Mario (RRLOVER) is the previous owner of this kiritsuke-gyuto. The knife was made by Butch in early 2009. The blade material is O1 steel, and the scales are ironwood burl.

Measurements: 
OAL 385 mm
Weight 285 g
Edge length 270 mm
Height at heel 69 mm
Spine at heel 2.35 mm
Spine midway to tip 2.20 mm
Spine 1 cm from tip 0.40 mm


----------



## Vertigo

69mm at the heel! That thing is a monster!!


----------



## knyfeknerd

Wow, I really like it. How does it perform? Looks very interesting. Handle Rules too.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Adam Marr 8.5 cm damascus parer*

Adam Marr (Watercrawl) made this parer from Devin Thomas Snake Skin damascus in AEB-L and 304 SS. 

The following specs are Adams:
_Thickness of spine over heel: 0.075" or 1.9mm
Thickness half way down spine: 0.067" or 1.7mm
Thickness of spine 1/2" from tip: 0.025" or 1.04mm
Thickness of edge at heel: 0.009"
Thickness at edge half way down edge: 0.008"
Thickness of edge 1/2" from tip: 0.007"
(All measurements of edge thickness taken before sharpening)
Edge length: 85mm
Steel is triple cryo treated Devin Thomas damascus hardened per his specifications.
Weight is 43 grams
Width at heel is 0.947" or 24.05mm
_
Adam made this little jewel with a Western style handle of dyed and stabilized black ash burl, which I found to be too small for me. I had Mike Henry make and install a wa-handle from some of Mark Farleys outstanding redwood burl, with a black-dyed redwood ferrule and a thin spacer. The specs remain the same except for the weight, which has increased to 59 grams.

This is the parer as Adam made it:



This is as it is today:


----------



## jm2hill

The new handle on that looks great. I like it much better than the old one. Mike and Adam both do great work.


----------



## Justin0505

Awesome! Your entire collection is made up of knifes that, on their own would typically be the crown jewels of any other collection. Its like an all-star team except all the players actually trying. 

Ive got the slightly bigger brother of that Hoss-steel Marr knife in the mail on the way to me now.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Justin0505 said:


> Awesome! Your entire collection is made up of knifes that, on their own would typically be the crown jewels of any other collection. Its like an all-star team except all the players actually trying.
> 
> Ive got the slightly bigger brother of that Hoss-steel Marr knife in the mail on the way to me now.



You mean the petty with the copper ferrule? That is one nice knife!


----------



## Justin0505

Pensacola Tiger said:


> You mean the petty with the copper ferrule? That is one nice knife!



Oh, you got a sneak peak huh? 
It's an idea Ive had for awhile and when Adam said he had a mill on the way, i thought it would be a good project for the new toy. From the photos it looks like it turned out really well. Mr. Marr's got skillz.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Mike Davis 27 cm damascus wa-gyuto*

Mike used damascus made by Randy Haas, Jr in the construction of this knife. It has an O1 core, clad in 33 layers per side of 1080/15N20 with a nickel layer between the core and cladding. Hardened to HRc61.

He made the handle from two-tone amboyna burl, adding a blackwood ferrule and buttcap with blister koa spacers.

As can be seen in the photos, the grind is a "blended convex" that results in good release during use. 

Measurements: 
Handle Length - 143 mm
Overall Length - 420 mm
Edge Length- 263 mm
Blade Height at Heel - 52 mm
Width of Spine Above Heel - 3.0 mm
Width of Spine at Middle - 2.8 mm
Width of Spine about 1cm from the tip - 0.7 mm
Weight - 251 g


----------



## Lefty

I'm basically in love with that one, Rick!


----------



## Namaxy

That's very beautiful.


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Showpiece!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

OMG. Rick. Bow Bow.


----------



## RRLOVER

Rick does have some Bad A$$ blades,and that one was a steal!


----------



## Crothcipt

I have the Pass a round from him here. I think it is the first blade he did that way (grind). It isn't as noticeable as on yours, but you can tell when holding it.

Very beautiful blade. Again you have me wishing I had your knives.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Devin Thomas 9¾ san mai PM wa-gyuto*

Devin describes this knife as "between a custom and a midtech", but I think it's closer to a custom. The core is Devin's "secret" PM steel clad in 410 stainless. 

The handle is stabilized black ash burl with a black paper micarta ferrule.

Measurements: 
Handle Length - 137 mm
Overall Length - 401 mm
Edge Length- 248 mm
Blade Height at Heel - 50 mm
Width of Spine Above Heel - 3.2 mm
Width of Spine at Middle - 2.5 mm
Width of Spine about 1cm from the tip - 0.5 mm
Weight - 216 g


----------



## markenki

Looks great. Hoss's knives are awesome.


----------



## kalaeb

Is that new? You are going to love it.


----------



## heirkb

Man, Rick. Leave some of the DT's for the rest of us, lol!


----------



## Lucretia

Wow! That is a beauty! If it doesn't get enough attention at your house, I'd be happy to give it a good home.


----------



## Lefty

Nice, Rick. Very nice!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Watanabe Pro 18 cm kuro-uchi nakiri*

The blade has a Yasuki (made by Hitachi) blue steel core clad with stainless. The kuro-uchi finish on stainless is quite different from that of a mild steel clad knife - it is not as rough and is slightly shiny. 

The custom handle is by Stefan Keller made of amboyna burl with a buffalo horn ferrule.

Measurements: 
Handle Length - 127 mm
Overall Length - 317 mm
Edge Length- 175 mm
Blade Height at Heel - 57 mm
Width of Spine Above Heel - 3.5 mm
Width of Spine at Middle - 1.9 mm
Width of Spine about 1cm from the tip - 1.7 mm
Weight - 209 g


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Tilman Leder 26 cm SB1/Niolox wa-gyuto*

I acquired this knife from heirkb who had high praise for it, but favored a plainer handle.

The handle is ironwood with a horn ferrule, and for me, has an understated elegance, like the handles made by Marko Tsourkan.

The grind is symmetrical, and convexed for good release, yet not enough to affect performance. 

(edit) I was informed that is is a 70/30 grind, but I can detect no steering.

The balance is just ahead of the choil. 

Measurements: 
Handle Length - 145 mm
Overall Length - 420 mm
Edge Length- 259 mm
Blade Height at Heel - 48 mm
Width of Spine Above Heel - 2.5 mm
Width of Spine at Middle - 2.1 mm
Width of Spine about 1 cm from the tip - 0.7 mm
Weight - 242 g


----------



## kalaeb

Nice pics...I think you are really going to like that Niolox.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

kalaeb said:


> Nice pics...I think you are really going to like that Niolox.



Any suggestions for stones? I was thinking Shapton Pro.


----------



## kalaeb

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Any suggestions for stones? I was thinking Shapton Pro.



I don't own one yet, just test drove. When I had it I just touched up on a Pro 2k and the Gesshin 5k. It was very slow and fairly unresponsive on the 5k, but that is all the time I had to test it.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

kalaeb said:


> I don't own one yet, just test drove. When I had it I just touched up on a Pro 2k and the Gesshin 5k. It was very slow and fairly unresponsive on the 5k, but that is all the time I had to test it.



Thanks. I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

kalaeb said:


> I don't own one yet, just test drove. When I had it I just touched up on a Pro 2k and the Gesshin 5k. It was very slow and fairly unresponsive on the 5k, but that is all the time I had to test it.



Okay, a Shapton Pro seems to be the ticket for the Niolex, at least on this knife. 1k followed by the 5k produced a very usable edge.


----------



## heirkb

So what do you think of the knife, Rick? Does it hold up to your other customs like DT's in terms of performance?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

heirkb said:


> So what do you think of the knife, Rick? Does it hold up to your other customs like DT's in terms of performance?



A little too early to tell. I'll post a review in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

The blade is distal tapered chevron damascus forged from CPM 3V and CPM154. The handle is Arizona desert ironwood with a ferrule of mokume gane forged from copper, brass and nickel silver.

Measurements: 
Handle Length - 145 mm
Overall Length - 437 mm
Edge Length- 275 mm
Blade Height at Heel - 53 mm
Width of Spine Above Heel - 3.2 mm
Width of Spine at Middle - 2.5 mm
Width of Spine about 1cm from the tip - 0.5 mm
Weight - 302 g


----------



## Zwiefel

Really stunning. I esp love that Ferrule.

I can't decide whether I'd want a Damascus like this...they look great in photos, but not sure about looking at it every day. Might prefer something more gentle...or not 

Need to get one and find out I guess.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Another beauty in your collection Rick! You win!!!


----------



## Lefty

I threw up and peed on myself. Is this what it's like taking ecstasy?


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

Damnnnnnn. That is spectacular.


----------



## EdipisReks

Bulldogbacchus said:


> Damnnnnnn. That is spectacular.



yes, yes it is.


----------



## Customfan

Ok... It official, your collection rocks! :bigeek:

Thats where that one went.... Congratulations! 

Its beautifull! I love the chevron on Devins knives...


----------



## mr drinky

What I also find intriguing about Rick's collection is how long ago thought went into producing such a steady stream of treats. This last DT knife probably started with a phone call and some ideas discussed with Devin a year or so ago. These knives just aren't ordered and they show up two weeks later. Thanks for planning ahead for our viewing pleasure 

k.


----------



## cookinstuff

If you are unsure about Devin's damascus, you have to see it in person, it looks amazing, pictures don't do it justice. I can feel the etch on mine though, which I am not a big fan of, I like a smooth feeling blade when I'm fast chopping and the blade is rubbing against my knuckles. That is a seriously sexy knife, Rick you have some damn fine taste.


----------



## kalaeb

Beautiful. Happy cutting with that one.


----------



## heldentenor

Glad that one ended up among the membership--I'm always a bit sad when a spectacular piece like that is gone and we never get to hear more about it. Nice score, Rick!


----------



## apicius9

Rick, most of the knives you recently sold were better than anything I own, and what you have left as a collection from what I see is absolutely fabulous. Thanks for posting it here!

Stefan


----------



## Lefty

Most of my collection is Rick's hand-me-downs, and just yesterday, I thought, "Tom, this is a damn fine collection".


----------



## RRLOVER

It's like a greatest hits countdown on this thread


----------



## HHH Knives

WOW, what a great collection, Thanks for sharing these. very inspiring!! 

God Bless


----------



## Chifunda

Am I the only one who sees this?












Absolutely stunning, Rick. I'm beyond envious. :thumbsup2: 

And as for Hoss...I really think the guy is from another planet. Ever notice that he's never made a knife from Kryptonite? Just sayin'. :chin:


----------



## mc2442

Been said many times already, but gorgeous


----------



## cookinstuff

He is the man of steel he can't touch kryptonite, I thought everyone knew Devin was Superman.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Chifunda said:


> Am I the only one who sees this?



No, you're not. Good call.

Beautiful knife, Rick. Great new addition!


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Just went through this whole thread from start to finish. These knives all belong to one man? :shocked:

Surely by now one must be able to find a Pensacola Tiger Knife Museum somewhere down in Florida. Looks like it'd be worth a visit.


----------



## mr drinky

I just want to let everyone in on something. There is no 'Rick' the Pensacola Tiger -- he goes by the name Keyser Söze. 

k.


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Does he even really exist?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

mr drinky said:


> I just want to let everyone in on something. There is no 'Rick' the Pensacola Tiger -- he goes by the name Keyser Söze.
> 
> k.



"The greatest trick the Devil ever pulled was convincing the world he didn't exist."


----------



## knyfeknerd

I picture Rick's house has a giant walk-in bank vault full of all his awesome collection.


----------



## mr drinky

knyfeknerd said:


> I picture Rick's house has a giant walk-in bank vault full of all his awesome collection.



...with all those fancy lasers protecting it too.

k.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Pierre Rodrigue 3½ paring*

A little jewel from Pierre, made of CPM154, with a hand-rubbed finish.

The handle is of stabilized golden Marcian Masur birch burl, from Craig Stevens, with a single mosaic pin.

Measurements: 
Overall Length - 183 mm
Edge Length- 89 mm
Blade Height at Heel - 19 mm
Width of Spine Above Heel - 1.5 mm
Width of Spine at Middle - 1.3 mm
Width of Spine about 1cm from the tip - 0.5 mm
Weight - 55 g


----------



## Lefty

And there's what my wife is going to get, made of Damasteel! Thank you Rick! By the way, your knives and the last two Rodrigues I had on my site made my wife want a custom from Pierre! Rick, I love you like an older brother. Honestly...I talk to the guy every day...you all think I'm kidding, don't you?


----------



## Mike Davis

Fantastic collection Rick!!! I am humbled to have my measly little knife in here!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I just reviewed this thread again from top to bottom, and it's just mind blowing.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Although it seems to have fallen out of favor and been supplanted by laser thin Konosukes and beefier knives like the Yoshiaki Fujiwara, the Aritsugu had quite a following in its day. One thing it lacked was a decent handle.

Mike Henry remedied that by creating a spalted tamarind handle with a .030 brass spacer and a green dyed camel bone ferrule. 

Measurements: 
Handle to Tip Length - 254 mm
Heel to Tip Length - 238 mm
Blade Height at Heel - 44 mm
Width of Spine at Handle - 2.3 mm
Width of Spine Above heel - 2.3 mm
Width of Spine at Middle - 1.9 mm
Width of Spine about 1cm from the tip - 0.9 mm
Blade Thickness at 1/2 way between the Spine and Edge - 1.3 mm
Original Handle Length - 145 mm
New Handle Length - 140 mm
Weight with original handle - 143 g
Weight with new handle - 180 g


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

Beautiful Rick. Damn, you've got some knives:doublethumbsup:


----------



## apicius9

I also just looked through them again, and I would gladly trade your collection for mine, as long as I can keep my Carter slicer 

Stefan


----------



## Lefty

Stefan, you only say that because I got Rick's! 

That Aritsugu is amazing!


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Now that's a sexy handle!


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Love the green in there. Nice one!


----------



## mhenry

Very nice knife I don't understand how it has fallen out of favor. Good job on the photograpy Rick.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

One of the reasons I didn't make an A-type my first Japanese knife (despite all of the favorable forum buzz at the time) were the words of caution about them being difficult to thin/sharpen.

Great looking knife (nice job on the handle, Mike).


----------



## EdipisReks

is that a thinned A-type, Rick? regardless, looks great, like everything else you have!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

EdipisReks said:


> is that a thinned A-type, Rick? regardless, looks great, like everything else you have!



No, it's one that Murray Carter finished sharpened, though. I've been meaning to blend the bevel into the face one of these days.


----------



## stevenStefano

The A-Types are still great. I like the profile a lot, sort of torpedo-like and the edge retention is insane


----------



## TamanegiKin

Oooweee that A-type is off the charts.


----------



## kalaeb

18 pages of beauties. How about a group shot???


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

kalaeb said:


> 18 pages of beauties. How about a group shot???



Alas, several of these have moved on to new owners.

Rick


----------



## heldentenor

We'd still love to see a group shot of your current stable, I think!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

heldentenor said:


> We'd still love to see a group shot of your current stable, I think!



Assuming Rick owns a ladder and a wide angle lens for his camera...


----------



## Don Nguyen

Google maps would probably work I think?


----------



## Burl Source

Don Nguyen said:


> Google maps would probably work I think?


Last time I google mapped one of the forum member's house he thought I was a stalker.


----------



## Crothcipt

hmm maybe we should have a A-type pass a round to get them back into fashion.:eyebrow:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Watanabe 24 cm aogami wa-gyuto*

I thought I would include a workhorse gyuto from Shinichi Watanabes Professional line. To the best of my knowledge, the core steel is blue paper #2. 

The handle is of keyaki, a wood valued in Japan and often used for furniture.

Measurements: 
Overall length - 406 mm
Edge length - 238 mm
Handle length - 153 mm
Blade height at heel - 53 mm
Width of spine at handle - 4.4 mm
Width of spine above heel - 3.5 mm
Width of spine at middle - 2.5mm
Width of spine about 1cm from the tip - 1.3 mm
Weight - 259 g


----------



## Dusty

I think that a 270 one if these will be my next gyuto. How do you find the cutting performance Rick?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

It's not as nimble as a Shigefusa, but I like it a lot.


----------



## Lefty

I was wondering the same thing. I've always wondered what people like you might compare them to.

I like the simple handle, too.


----------



## Bill13

Started looking through the collection when I saw the DT for sale. That is an amazing collection! A 240 Wanatabe gyoto is what I am saving my money for, and your collection makes it look pedestrian. The profile look perfect and the handle seems a nice balance of custom but still good for an everyday knife. If you decide to sell it let me know


----------



## Burl Source

It has been a while
....and we know you have some new knives Rick.
So quit holding out on us. We need photos.....lots of them.


----------



## Mike Davis

What he said ^^^^


----------



## Brad Gibson

this thread is making me feel ill. these knives..... is this even legal?


----------



## Anton

Would be nice to see any updates.....


----------



## brainsausage

You guys know that Rick's playing the oldest game, hold out till they need it so bad they'll beg for it...


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Tanaka 13.5 cm R2 damascus petty*

A recent addition, purchased from a fellow KKF member. The scales are ironwood, with mosaic pins. 

As I do with most every pre-owned knife, I put my own edge on this using a Gesshin 400/2000/4000 progression. I was able to raise a burr in less than ten strokes on the 400. 

Measurements: 

Overall length - 252 mm
Edge length - 134 mm
Blade height at heel - 32 mm
Width of spine above heel - 2.3 mm
Width of spine at middle - 1.9 mm
Width of spine 1cm from the tip - 0.5 mm
Weight - 98 g


----------



## EdipisReks

That's not bad burr formation for stainless, at all! I really find myself wanting a Tanaka R2 knife, these days. Looks like that one wasn't used much.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Wow. Amazing collection. I am jealous of all those beautiful DT's and I am glad to see that tanaka petty went into good hands.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Shigefusa 21 cm kitaeji gyuto*

I traded a Rader for this one. Dan (Twistington) did the handle in what I am told is striped gidgee.


----------



## brainsausage

I was literally JUST bemoaning the fact that I miss my shig(it's with Jon right now for spa, then on its way to mike for shoes), and you go and post this Rick...


----------



## Lefty

One of the nicest knives I've ever seen.


----------



## Chefu

I don't know what else to say other than this knife is "perfection". Great score....


----------



## cclin

Rick, do notice any different between Shigefusa yo & wa kitaeji gyuto?? (except handle......)


----------



## Bill13

cclin said:


> Rick, do notice any different between Shigefusa yo & wa kitaeji gyuto?? (except handle......)



I would be curious about this too.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

cclin said:


> Rick, do notice any different between Shigefusa yo & wa kitaeji gyuto?? (except handle......)



To the best of my recollection, no.


----------



## cclin

Pensacola Tiger said:


> To the best of my recollection, no.



thanks!!


----------



## stereo.pete

Rick, 

It has been a while since I perused your knife gallery. I must say that each knife you have is a well throughout out, work of functional art. Well played good sir!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

stereo.pete said:


> Rick,
> 
> It has been a while since I perused your knife gallery. I must say that each knife you have is a well throughout out, work of functional art. Well played good sir!



Thank you, sir! 

Some of them have moved on to other homes.

Rick


----------



## stereo.pete

Good god, I must have been out of my mind with the grammatical errors in my last post. I should proof read more Regardless, awesome knives Rick!


----------



## gunnerjohn

Wow... Just spent some time and went through this whole thread. Beautiful collection.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Tsourkan Knives 15 cm 52100 honesuki*

This knife has managed to exceed every one of my expectations. 

Weight is 151 g. The edge is exactly 150 mm, and the OAL is 275 mm. The spine is 3.30 mm as it enters the guard/bolster, 3.20 mm over the heel and 1.95 mm at the point where the kiritsuke-style tip begins. 

It has a maple handle with blackwood accents (inspired by Michael Rader's work) and a brass guard/bolster.

The back side of the blade is very subtly convexed, not flat.

It is one of the finest examples of Marko's craftsmanship and attention to detail that I have had the pleasure to handle.


----------



## Lefty

Holy rusted metal, Batman!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

One new, a 16 cm petty in O1 by Dave Martell (Dave takes better pix):







One old, but with a new handle by Stefan Keller:


----------



## milkbaby

Beautiful knives. Dave's petty knife profile is elegant and I totally love how his western handles look. That burl is like a box of chocolates; you never know what you're gonna get!

Stefan handle on the Carter is slick.


----------



## luther

That Carter looks realy nice.


----------



## Salty dog

22 pages. Love it.


----------



## daddy yo yo

YOU grabbed that purple petty!?!! :viking:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

daddy yo yo said:


> YOU grabbed that purple petty!?!! :viking:



Guilty. Do you like how it turned out?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Hiromoto 24 cm honyaki gyuto.


----------



## Barmoley

Very nice. Did you have to mess with it, thin it, etc or was it good to go?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Barmoley said:


> Very nice. Did you have to mess with it, thin it, etc or was it good to go?



It's very usable OOTB, though it could be thinned a bit to improve performance.


----------



## Ragustoriches

That carter takes my breath away. Mine is in desperate need of a refurb and new handle.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

New to me. Nigara Anmon 24 cm shirogami #2 wa-gyuto.


----------



## geoff_nocon

Nice


----------



## Midsummer

Fantastic collection!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Not a kitchen knife, but part of my collection.






Small Sebenza Insingo with a Shepard Custom Creations Copper Shred carbon fiber presentation scale.


----------

